# Ez Lube Bearing Cover Removal



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Do you need to remove the wheel to get the covers off to squirt some grease in, or do they pop off with a little help from a screw driver. Don't want to screw them up prying if the wheel should come off.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Do you have the rubber cap on the end of the back plastic cover? On mine, I simply remove the rubber plug and add a couple of squirts from the grease gun.


----------

